# Clear plexiglass plugs?



## Mad Hatter (Feb 7, 2006)

I recently bought an acrylic tank but it has some extra holes in it because it used to be connected to other tanks. Right now the holes are just plugged with pvc fittings but I want this to be my display tank and the pvc is not too attractive. Is there a place that sells clear acrylic pieces that would be an attractive alternative?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Most hardware stores carry plexiglass. Just get a small piece, cut it into little patches, and glue them over the holes on the inside of the tank. Don't bother trying to cut them to fit into the round holes, because then you couldn't seal them well enough. Just cut them to a wee bit bigger than the holes. Make sure they're on the inside of the tank so that the water pressure actually helps to hold them in place.

Anyway, I don't know of any clear acrylic ready-made pieces on the market, but maybe someone else does.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Feb 7, 2006)

TheOldSalt said:


> Most hardware stores carry plexiglass. Just get a small piece, cut it into little patches, and glue them over the holes on the inside of the tank. Don't bother trying to cut them to fit into the round holes, because then you couldn't seal them well enough. Just cut them to a wee bit bigger than the holes. Make sure they're on the inside of the tank so that the water pressure actually helps to hold them in place.
> 
> Anyway, I don't know of any clear acrylic ready-made pieces on the market, but maybe someone else does.


I was hoping to avoid going that route but if I have to I have to I guess. Thanks for your input! Anyone else?


----------



## cheseboy (Aug 5, 2005)

I would defently use an acrylic glue since you can have a big mess over your floor if you use silicone. Silicone + acryilic + Weight of water = Bad!. Instead use IPS Weld-On. This is really good stuff and is fish safe once it evaporates. It actually melts the plastic so 2 sheets can join together.


----------



## fnesr (Jan 25, 2006)

Weld-on does give a super strong bond on acrylic. I've used it working as a signwritter in the past for assembly of acrylic signage. Not sure on the fish safeness but if it is safe that would be a excellent product to use.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Feb 7, 2006)

cheseboy said:


> I would defently use an acrylic glue since you can have a big mess over your floor if you use silicone. Silicone + acryilic + Weight of water = Bad!. Instead use IPS Weld-On. This is really good stuff and is fish safe once it evaporates. It actually melts the plastic so 2 sheets can join together.


Will be it water tight? Do I use a combo of the silicone and the IPS just to be sure or will just the IPS do the trick? Will it last? Suggestions on overlap? Thank you very much for your advice so far.


----------



## glhs422 (Mar 22, 2006)

Mad Hatter said:


> I recently bought an acrylic tank


Sorry in advance for the stupid question:

Is acrylic the same as plexiglass?
_____________
Eric - I'm *Brand New* To Fish!
No Fish Yet
Doing Research on 10G Tank


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I thiink plexiglass is polycarbonate, but home improvement stores sell sheet acryllic, too.


----------



## PondCometer (Apr 3, 2006)

Put a bulkhead on there, and get a bulkhead cap or plug and that should both look good and seal it without any glueing


----------

